# Aussprache der mit -r endenden Wörter



## Hildergarn

He notado que hay palabras en alemán que llevan la *r* al final pero que se pronuncia como si fuera una *a*. Lo he notado en palabras como *eher *por ejemplo y en otras más. Bajo que reglas gramaticales esto aplica?

Les agradezco cualquier respuesta.


----------



## Conchita57

Efectivamente, en alemán la "r" final no es gutural.  Como bien dices, suena parecido a una "a" poco abierta.  Sin embargo, sí que se hace como un intento de r (no sé cómo se llama en lingüística lo que ocurre ahí en el fondo del paladar).


----------



## Hildergarn

Pero ahi algunas palabras que he oido en que las pronuncian con la *r* bien marcada al final. Como decía: eso es en algunas palabras o ahi alguna regla para ello?


----------



## boyaco

En el aleman estandar se pronuncia como dijo usted antes. Hay otros dialectos en los que la R se dice igual al espannol y en esos se pronuncia al final tambien.


----------



## Conchita57

Hildergarn said:


> Pero ahi algunas palabras que he oido en que las pronuncian con la *r* bien marcada al final. Como decía: eso es en algunas palabras o ahi alguna regla para ello?


 
¿Recuerdas en qué palabras?  A mí no se me ocurre ninguna que acabe en sonido de "r" gutural.


----------



## Words

It pretty much depends on the region. As you have pointed out, you might not encounter a gutural r very often. Especially at the end of the word this is a very hard to pronounce for some (me for instance). Then again in different dialects you have a very gutural sound all over the place..to me this sounds strange though^^


----------



## gaer

Words said:


> It pretty much depends on the region. As you have pointed out, you might not encounter a gutural r very often. Especially at the end of the word this is a very hard to pronounce for some (me for instance). Then again in different dialects you have a very gutural sound all over the place..to me this sounds strange though^^


I'm confused by the word "guttural" here. This refers to a sound that comes from the throat. I thought this discussion, which by the way does not have a word of German in it, was about the final "r" in German. 

Gaer


----------



## Words

Well, I figured what they meant with guttural was kind of a rolled r, which you will hardly find in the German language.


----------



## Conchita57

Words said:


> Well, I figured what they meant with guttural was kind of a rolled r, which you will hardly find in the German language.


 
You normally use your tongue for the rolled r, not your throat.  By the way, some people in Bavaria, Austria or Switzerland, for example, roll their r's.


----------



## Words

True, but in a final position there is neither one of them I guess


----------



## Hildergarn

gaer said:


> I thought this discussion, which by the way does not have a word of German in it, was about the final "r" in German.


 
That's the one i am talking about


----------



## Kajjo

@Hildegarn: I suppose you are interested in German. I wonder why you do not try to ask your questions in German -- if you did, there would be much more people able and willing to participate in such threads. Only few Germans know enough Spanish to reply to your inquiry. The forum rules state clearly that German or English is to be preferred and that other languages should only be used if really necessary. This is not to restrict you but to optimise your chances to receive valuable advice.

The "final r" pronunciation:
Words like _nur, Bier, bar_ do not contain any "r" sound. The combination "vowel + r" is pronounced like a diphthong with a schwa or short a as second part.

Kajjo


----------



## Hildergarn

Kajjo said:


> @Hildegarn: I suppose you are interested in German. I wonder why you do not try to ask your questions in German -- if you did, there would be much more people able and willing to participate in such threads. Only few Germans know enough Spanish to reply to your inquiry. The forum rules state clearly that German or English is to be preferred and that other languages should only be used if really necessary. This is not to restrict you but to optimise your chances to receive valuable advice.
> 
> The "final r" pronunciation:
> Words like _nur, Bier, bar_ do not contain any "r" sound. The combination "vowel + r" is pronounced like a diphthong with a schwa or short a as second part.
> 
> Kajjo


 
hee danke


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe im Aussprachewörterbuch nachgesehen. Es gibt ein paar Besonderheiten:

Bei Namen richtet es sich nach dem Land:
Beispiel: Bar ba:_a (a- kursiv -soll hier Schwa-Laut sein.)_
aber russ. bar, serbokr. bar, ba:r

Nach kurzem Vokal wird es als "r" gesprochen, wenn das "r" verdoppelt ist
Beispiel:
nach kurzem Vokal:
Narr - gesprochen: 'nar

Nach einem kurzen Vokal (angezeigt zum Beispiel durch Verdopplung des Konsonanten) wird das "r" gesprochen als "r"-Laut 
"Schnorr" -> schnor

(Ich kann leider nicht ohne Probleme IPA benutzen, denke aber, das Prinzip ist klar.)

Ich habe das an vielen Beispielen geprüft, kann aber nicht für die Vollständigkeit garantieren.

Die tatsächliche Aussprache schwankt außerdem gegenüber der Standardaussprache stark. 

Ich habe dabei das Gefühl eines Nord-Süd-Gefälles. Je weiter man nach Norden kommt, desto weniger wird das "r" als "r-Laut" gesprochen und nähert sich dem "a" 

aber -> 

'aber
'abea (mit a= Schwa-Laut)
'aba (mit a als "a")


----------



## huelin

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe dabei das Gefühl eines Nord-Süd-Gefälles. Je weiter man nach Norden kommt, desto weniger wird das "r" als "r-Laut" gesprochen und nähert sich dem "a"


 
Grob gesehen stimmt das sicherlich. Ich versuche trotzdem mal, das noch etwas zu differenzieren, hauptsächlich auf die Endung "-er" bezogen:

Im Norden klingt die Endung eher wie "-ä", und besonders in Mecklenburg fast wie "-eä".

Im Nordwesten (von Bremen bis ins Rheinland) liegt sie etwa zwischen einem "-a" und einem schwachen, offenen "-o" und wird auf jeden Fall sehr kurz gesprochen.

Im Berliner und Brandeburger Raum klingt sie eher wie ein "-a".

In Sachsen und Thüringen klingt sie sehr "dunkel", also eher wie ein offenes "-o" oder "-or".

In Hessen wird sie dagegen mehr wie ein geschlossenes "-e" gesprochen, das dann in der Pfalz und in Rheinhessen in ein "-ä" übergeht.

Im größten Teil Baden-Württembergs klingt sie wieder sehr "dunkel", wie ein offenes "-or", d.h. das angedeutete "-r" ist hier auf jeden Fall stärker. 

Im Bodenseeraum und in der Schweiz wird das "-r" dann noch stärker gesprochen, und zwar meist als "Zungen-R", d.h. wie in Südeuropa.

In Bayern und in Österreich kenne ich mich im Detail nicht so aus, höre aber da meist ein "-a" heraus, z.b. "keiner" = "koana".


----------



## Kajjo

Auch angesichts interessanter Details zu deutschen Dialekten ist es wichtig  zu betonen, daß für Schüler von Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache die Endsilbe -er als Diphthong aus e+Schwa gesprochen wird. Wir sollten hier nie die Hochsprache aus den Augen verlieren.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Auch angesichts interessanter Details zu deutschen Dialekten ist es wichtig zu betonen, daß für Schüler von Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache die Endsilbe -er als Diphthong aus e+Schwa gesprochen wird. Wir sollten hier nie die Hochsprache aus den Augen verlieren.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Hallo, Kajo, wenn ein Wort mit "r" endet, kann es weitere Fälle geben, auf die ich hingewiesen habe. 

Nach der Standardaussprache gilt "schwa" laut Aussprachewörterbuch nur für bestimmte Wörter.

Wenn ein kurzer und betonter Vokal vorhanden ist, (gekennzeichnet durch "rr"), dann wird laut Standardaussprache das "r" gesprochen. Herr -> gesprochen "her", laut Dudennotifikation: hεr, also mit "r"-Laut, eine Aussprache mit "schwa"-Laut ist hier regional.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Hallo, Kajjo, wenn ein Wort mit "r" endet, kann es weitere Fälle geben, auf die ich hingewiesen habe.


Richtig, mir ging es eben nur um die Endsilbe -er.



> Wenn ein kurzer und betonter Vokal vorhanden ist, (gekennzeichnet durch "rr"), dann wird laut Standardaussprache das "r" gesprochen. Herr -> gesprochen "her", also mit "r"-Laut, eine Aussprache mit "schwa"-Laut ist hier regional.


Richtig. Wörter wie _Herr _haben ja auch keine Endsilbe -er. Das Doppel-rr wird fast immer ausgesprochen.

Kajjo


----------

